# Whiskas wet pouch food



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a quesiton... I have a pouch downstairs that got forgotten about for some time. im not sure quite how old it is, but it is the previous package layout. lol. so im wondering if its unopened, does it go bad? Id like to give Boo some, but i dont want to give her bad food.

anyone have any advice? I couldnt see an expiration date on it at all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It should be crimped on the bottom or top. You may have to look very closely. If in doubt, don't use it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

the only number i can find is the bar code, and some number in blue thats definately not a date.

i was hoping there was somewhere online i could punch in the blue number or the bar code number and see if its still good, but its not looking good. i dont see a date at all... punched in or in ink.

is there somewhere like that that i can punch in a number?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

How annoying. It doesn't have a best before date?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

nope, not a thing.

I even checked out the new one that i know is good, and unless i ripped it off the top, that one doesnt have one either. Its in the fridge right now although it doesnt say refridgerate unused portion... hopefully that was still a good idea. lol.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess all cat things are not about dates. i just noticed that the temptations treats dont have a date either (but i know theyre ok, i just bought them). Theres some pounce moist treats that i can tell are bad, as theyre not moist anymore... but no date on them either.

do all cat things just not expire??? lol


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's one pouch...it's not worth the risk of your cat getting sick. Throw it away.

For future reference, you might want to write the company and ask how you can tell whether it has expired.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> It's one pouch...it's not worth the risk of your cat getting sick. Throw it away.
> 
> For future reference, you might want to write the company and ask how you can tell whether it has expired.


i actually already have written them an email... nothing back yet.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

well i got something back...

this may be useful to some of you as well...

if your having trouble decoding the seemingly jibberish on your whiskas product, the first three numbers of the ink numbers (not the barcode) are all you need. say its "815abcde....."

the 8 means it was manufactured in 2008, and the 15 means the 15th week of 2008. They are good for 2 years after that week.


I dont get why they cant just put this in plain english... ?? but, at least i know how to read it now.


----------

